# Charging 24 volt trolling motor batteries



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 2 boats with 24 volt trolling motor batteries. What is the best way to charge the batteries (also most economical). 
I have 12 volt charger
Do I need to disconnect the jumper between batteries?
Do I need to invest in a 24 volt charger?
Note- the batteries in both boats are a pain to access!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

you should really get you a 2 bank on board charger for both boats, then all you have to do is plug them in. if not you need to charge both batteries seperate, and no you do not need to remove the jumjper. just make sure the polarity is correct when you hook them up..


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

An onboard charger is the only way to go. I use a 2 bank - 10 amp per bank charger. Except for when I'm on the water my batteries stay on charge.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

That's good news. I have a 2 bank charger on my cc at OB. I'll just get another one for my old Ranger.
Thanks


----------

